# Games



## MajoR_TokE (Apr 6, 2007)

Can this game be added to stoners arcade maybe or something similar? Geek Hideout --> Drug Lord 2.2


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 8, 2007)

i got up into the 600,000s. got taken down by 18 agents. went out in a blaze of gun fire. getting hooked on this one. thanks toke.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Apr 8, 2007)

Well i'm glad you guys like it. You have to go shopping and get the area disrupter as soon as you can afford it. Then you might have to borrow some more money from the sharks so you can get stocked up for your next move. Make it count. Take as much as you can with you and send as much as you can by mail. Do this a few times and your account will start to grow fast. I stick to coke and crack mostly, i know where to buy and where to sell. When you start getting close to the billions it also helps to do the math, keep you calculator handy, because the first thing that jumps out at you isn't always the best deal.  
</IMG>


----------



## nongreenthumb (Apr 8, 2007)

Have you tried this one major

Geek Phase Corporation - Home of Drug Wars - Underworld

I'm just gonna download your one, i think your ones an older version, and i know where you can get a code from to make it the full game.

In this one they cut it down the 3 cities, but it isnt really worth moving around i just stay in the one town and make my money this way. You also get lots more items to buy and vehicles which help the day last longer and you get round more places in the same day.


----------



## MajoR_TokE (Apr 8, 2007)

I just downloaded that game and ima give it a try... thanx.


----------



## nongreenthumb (Apr 8, 2007)

put this code in make it the full game !!
Name: REVENGE Crew S/N: GQHE56YKGGG


----------



## smkpt (Apr 8, 2007)

where do you put in that code??


----------



## nongreenthumb (Apr 8, 2007)

go to help then enter registration after installing and entering the game to play


----------

